# I've got a gig shooting a billboard ad spot and I have a few questions. Please help!!



## MSmith89 (Sep 30, 2013)

So, I'm a freelance  videographer (self-taught), and I've started doing some work for a  company that has now requested me to take some photos for an ad-campaign  that will be featured on some back-lit billboards at the Wells Fargo  center in Philadelphia.  I've really only been doing video  professionally for a couple of years, so, needless to say, there is  still a lot I need to learn regarding professional photo/video  production.  I've never shot photo's for something like this so I have  some questions, hopefully you guys can help.  

First, they've sent me a spec sheet for the various sizes of the  boards the the stills will be placed on.  The sheet reads as follows...



Main: 6x20 Backlits  Quantity: One (1)   Panel Area: 5 10.5h by 19 11.75w  Copy Area: 5 7.5h by 19 8w   Artwork: Please send sized, eps, hi-res artwork files   


Main: 2x12 Backlits   Quantity: One (1)   Panel Area: 22.5h by 1110.5w   Copy Area: 19.5h by 117.5w  Artwork: Please send sized, eps, hi-res artwork files

Main & Mezz: Backlits   Quantity: Six (6)  Panel Area: 7h by 142.75w   Copy Area: 4h by 139.75w   Artwork: Please send sized, eps, hi-res artwork files
 
My Questions...



Will my Canon 5d or even my t3i be suitable for taking photos ending up in these formats?

Is there an internal picture setting I should change in my camera to meet these needs?

I'm pretty sure some of these signs will be viewed at a rather  close viewing distance (3-5 feet), how will this affect my final image  resolution?

When they say, "Please send sized, eps, hi-res artwork files," what exactly are they looking for?  Final format-wise.

Is there any more information I should get from them?
 
Please be as specific and informative as you possibly can.  I'm sure  these questions seem novice to most of you, but I really don't want to  mess this up as these gigs are kind of a big deal for me.  I would really  appreciate any help offered. 


THANKS EVERYONE!!!


----------



## tirediron (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm not a videographer, and I know nothing about it, nor am I a Canonite, so I can't help you on the technical side of things, but the advice I will offer is that you send the company a polite notice which says something to the effect of, "I am unable to accept this commission due to... <whatever reason you feel like>.  I appreciate your consideration,and I hope to do business with you in the future.  Thank-you"

This is obviously not a small undertaking, and while there's nothing wrong with being self-taught or new to the industry, it's critical to know when to say, "Sorry, I can't do this!"  Turning this down may lose this company as a customer, but accepting it and doing a poor job will lose you many more; remember:  When people are happy they tell other people.  When they're not, they YELL to EVERYONE!


----------



## runnah (Sep 30, 2013)

Outsource it to someone who can do it. Pay them 10% less than you are getting paid.

Otherwise you are WAY out of your league. Don't ruin your rep by doing substandard work, and yes it will be substandard.


----------



## KmH (Sep 30, 2013)

.EPS is a vector graphics file type. Encapsulated PostScript - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Digital images are raster graphics.

Vector graphics are infinitely scale-able. Raster graphics aren't (pixelation)

Vector graphics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Raster graphics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Are you required to submit a bid, or are you already contracted to do the work?

The copy area in #3 is kind of odd. It's 4 inches high and 11.6 feet wide.
#2 is almost as bad at 19.5 inches high and 11 feet 7.5 inches wide.


----------



## runnah (Sep 30, 2013)

KmH said:


> .EPS is a vector graphics file type. Encapsulated PostScript - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Digital images are raster graphics.
> 
> Vector graphics are infinitely scale-able. Raster graphics aren't (pixelation)



Not always. you can have raster elements in an EPS file. It's really more of a universally printer friendly format.


----------



## KmH (Sep 30, 2013)

I didn't say you couldn't have raster elements in an EPS file.

The EPS link I provided covers those kinds of details.


----------

